# C-Media CM120 6in1 USB card reader not working under Linux

## phsdv

I can not get a 7 in 1 card reader to work. It is using a C-Media CM120 controller. I know USB file system is working on my box; I can read an write to my USB key. So all the basic USB modules are in the kernel. 

my system: 

```
$ emerge --info

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0/2.4, gcc-3.4.3-20050110, glibc-2.3.4.20050125-r1, 2.4.28 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.4.28 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Apr 12 2005, 12:36:24)]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.9.4

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r7

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.14

virtual/os-headers:  2.4.22-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apache2 apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups curl emboss encode fam foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm 

gtk gtk2 imagemagick imlib jpeg jpg libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdfli

b perl png python quicktime readline sdl spell ssl svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis xml xml2 xmms

 xv zlib"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```
/usr/src/linux # grep USB .config | grep -v "#"

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SCANNER=y
```

The usb bus does see the CM120 device:

```
# lsusb 

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 045e:0023 Microsoft Corp. Trackball Optical

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 04b8:0110 Seiko Epson Corp. Perfection 1650

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 04b8:0005 Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus Printer

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 08ec:0011 M-Systems Flash Disk Pioneers       <-- IOMEGA Mini, USB key

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0d8c:5000 C-Media Electronics, Inc.                <-- CM120 card reader

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

However lsusb -v shows some errors (only for this device, not for others):

```
# lsusb -v

.

.

.

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0d8c:5000 C-Media Electronics, Inc. 

  Language IDs: none (cannot get min. string descriptor; got len=-1, error=110:Connection timed out)

cannot get string descriptor 1, error = Connection timed out(110)

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0d8c C-Media Electronics, Inc.

  idProduct          0x5000 

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                1 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

cannot get config descriptor 0, Connection timed out (110)

  Language IDs: none (cannot get min. string descriptor; got len=-1, error=110:Connection timed out)

.

.

.

```

In the data sheet http://www.cmedia.com.tw/doc/CM120%20OEM%20DataSheet%20REV%201.3.pdf it says on page-6: *Quote:*   

> CM120 7-in-1 USB combo card reader is designed according to the Universal Serial BUS(USB) Mass Storage Class specifications

  So they claim it should work. However on page 16 it says: *Quote:*   

> The beginning of all USB packets or frames transmitted over USB bus needs one 4X12 MHz to decode the correct phase information.

  This sounds strange to me. Does this mean we have to send 4 dummy bytes to the device each time we talk to it so that the chip can sync? Is this normal for USB?

Does anybody has some experience with the chip or similar issues with other chips?

----------

## phsdv

I got a little further today, after turning on usb debug in the kernel and adding the device in usb/storage/unusual-dev.h  I see that it is recognized as USB card reader:

```
Product: USB Card Reader

usb-storage: act_altsettting is 0

usb-storage: id_index calculated to be: 10

usb-storage: Array length appears to be: 123

usb-storage: Vendor: C-Media                         <--- added by me in unusual-dev.h

usb-storage: Product: CM120 7in1                   <--- added by me in unusual-dev.h

usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

usb-storage: Endpoints: In: 0xc1990da0 Out: 0xc1990db4 Int: 0x00000000 (Period 0)

usb-storage: New GUID 0d8c50000000000000000000

usb.c: unhandled interfaces on device

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0xd8c/0x5000) is not claimed by any active driver.

```

Now I need to make sure that the driver (usb-storage) will take it. Anyone an Idea how to do this?

lsusb -v still shows an error, maybe this causes the problems? 

```
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0d8c:5000 C-Media Electronics, Inc. 

cannot get string descriptor 1, error = Broken pipe(32)

[rest ommitted]

```

----------

## qnx

How is it going with your USB 7-in-1?

I have a similar problem.

All needed modules loaded and USB is working. The device is recognized. 

This is rather long but it's better you'll get the whole idea. I have verbose usb-storage enabled, that's why  :Smile: 

```
Apr 17 21:22:54 qnx usb 3-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

Apr 17 21:22:54 qnx ACPI: No ACPI bus support for 3-3

Apr 17 21:22:54 qnx usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

Apr 17 21:22:54 qnx usb-storage: -- associate_dev

Apr 17 21:22:54 qnx usb-storage: Vendor: 0x0ea0, Product: 0x2126, Revision: 0x0200

Apr 17 21:22:54 qnx usb-storage: Interface Subclass: 0x06, Protocol: 0x50

Apr 17 21:22:54 qnx usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

Apr 17 21:22:54 qnx usb-storage: Protocol: Transparent SCSI

Apr 17 21:22:54 qnx usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=fe rqtype=a1 value=0000 index=00 len=1

Apr 17 21:22:54 qnx usb-storage: GetMaxLUN command result is 1, data is 3

Apr 17 21:22:54 qnx usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr 17 21:22:54 qnx scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Apr 17 21:22:54 qnx usb-storage: device found at 6

Apr 17 21:22:54 qnx usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Apr 17 21:22:54 qnx ACPI: No ACPI bus support for 3-3:1.0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage:  12 00 00 00 24 00

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1 L 36 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 36 bytes

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 36/36

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1 R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx Vendor: OTi       Model: CF CARD Reader    Rev: 2.00

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x2 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x2 R 0 Stat 0x1

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x80000002 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x80000002 R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x6, ASC: 0x28, ASCQ: 0x0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x3 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x3 R 0 Stat 0x1

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x80000003 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x80000003 R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x4 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x4 R 0 Stat 0x1

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x80000004 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x80000004 R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi4, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx ACPI: No ACPI bus support for 4:0:0:0

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bad target number (1:0)

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bad target number (2:0)

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bad target number (3:0)

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bad target number (4:0)

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bad target number (5:0)

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bad target number (6:0)

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: Bad target number (7:0)

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx usb-storage: device scan complete

Apr 17 21:22:59 qnx scsi.agent[12953]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/usb3/3-3/3-3:1.0/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0

 
```

What I need working is my Sony Memory Stick (Duo - but it shares the same slot with "normal" since there is a simple converter, don't care about this). I have 3 more slots (totally 4) in the reader/writer. However (_the__ important__part_) it seems as only the first slot is found. When I try to mount sda* I get "No medium found". Mounting the others /dev/sd* gives: "mount: /dev/sdb is not a valid block device". 

So, it sees one of the slots, but I do not have any card inserted there so it displays no medium, correctly. But I want it to recognize my (probably last - cause it's last in Windows) slot which is MMS Duo. Ideas?

Thanks for your time!

----------

## qnx

Maybe I should mention that I'm using udev, hotplug and coldplug, have usbfs compiled in as well as sysfs and all that stuff. Cheers!

----------

## qnx

YES!

Got it working!

It was what I thought, that it couldn't see all slots. But an option called "Probe for all LUN" or something under SCSI configuration solved it. And now I get a short message: "Apr 17 21:46:18 qnx Attached scsi removable disk sdd at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 3".

And then I just mount sdd1 ! Yes, finally!! =)

----------

## phsdv

I blew up mine today... Also under windows it is not working any more. I connected it incorrectly  :Crying or Very sad: 

No I better look for one that is supported under Linux and can do 480Mb/s

----------

## qnx

How could you connect USB incorrectly? =/

I guess the one I have is such a 480Mb/s. At least under Linux.  :Smile:  Found it here in Sweden really cheap, there is no vendor and the front says just "7 in 1" and USB2.0 USB Card Reader/Writer.

Good luck!

----------

## phsdv

 *qnx wrote:*   

> How could you connect USB incorrectly? =/

 

I knew someone would ask that... It does not have an USB connector, but is supposed to connect directly to the mother board, via a jumper 

like connection. The conncetor on the MOBO is difficult to access, so I ended up connecting only half of the connector. 

Hmm, I just looked at the mobo documentation, the connections are symetrical, it should not go bad from this... 

```
pin 1 to 5: Power, USB-, USB+, GND, NC

pin 6 to 9: Power, USB-, USB+, GND. 
```

Your card reader chip is made by OTI (vendor code 0x0ea0) = Ours tecnology Inc 

http://www.oti.com.tw/eng/products/cardreader/2126.htm

----------

## happosai

Could please someone send me the correct data for unusual_dev.h (for 2.6x-kernel) for the CM 120? Thanks!

----------

## Clou

 *happosai wrote:*   

> Could please someone send me the correct data for unusual_dev.h (for 2.6x-kernel) for the CM 120? Thanks!

 

I think there is no "correct" data because noone ever got it to work, or am I wrong? I tried to add the following to unusual_dev.h but didn't get too far so far:

UNUSUAL_DEV(  0x0d8c, 0x5000, 0x0000, 0x9999,

                "C-Media Electronics, Inc.",

                "CM120 7in1",

                US_SC_DEVICE, US_PR_DEVICE, NULL,

                US_FL_GO_SLOW ),

----------

